# Not positive thinking, but positive feelings



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't know if it was said before, probably, but here i go...

The issue isnt about positive thinking, unless positive thinking leads you to positive feelings AND that you avoid negative feelings...

Avoiding negative feelings is as more important than having positive thinking...

Negative feelings is what destroys us, that s what gets us down, not the toughts alone.
Toughts alone are nothing, but if you have a bad feeling (feeling of low self esteem, feeling of shame, feeling of worthilessness), there you hurt your being, you're dragging yourself down.

So think about it, don't let yourself drag you down, choose today to gradually hate and repulse bad feelings, please, do it for yourself!

When you have chased bad feelings, you will then have to begin to reinforce yourself with good feelings, change your self image for one positive, one of good self esteem, and feeling good about yourself.
It starts from the inside, then reflects in the outside, so change your inside.

If someone hurts you, you are better to go crying than to have feelings of shame, worthilessness or guilt.
Cry , as much as you want to, but don't have bad feelings about yourself...

That is the foundations of getting better for us, you have to begin there.
Later only, will you be able to feel at the same level as people, and feel confortable with them.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Interesting thoughts!


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree mostly with what you said, but i haven't found a way yet to "boost" my low self-esteem. Positive thoughts(in my case) didn't work. Because i tend to think rational, and when i think about my life, all the unpleasant social thoughts dominate the good ones(which are very few).
Sentences like "forget the past, live the present" and so on, also don't help. How can i forget the past...the past(ALL that you accomplished socially, professionally and so on) is dictating our present and future in a major way.


----------



## Spacey (Aug 8, 2014)

Im NOT as lost as I was I do know Im "emotionaly"in the dark,,working very hard to get out ,pull myself up to the lite..Ive been around many people so I don't know why or how I get this feeling of social anxiety..?I do lose interest .I want to get things done ,but this feeling comes 7 says no.Its strong.so I stop.I cant focus,concentrate.I feel falure ,before I even try..WOW,,STUPID is STUPID does..Im taing one day at time..Im working hard with RobertSmith/faster eft...It great...Ive clearfed many issue with it..


----------



## Spacey (Aug 8, 2014)

I started watching Robert videos before doing any..I felt he was weird..It took me sometime to try it..I listened for sometime to each one..Then I started working with him on myself as he worked on the people there, He had meetings to show people how to release & let it go.. I started working on mine..I let go of one big FEAR I had..My BIG problem is MONEY??Ya any advice,Im disabled..


----------

